# Old vs New Pokemon Dragonite vs Hydreigon



## AngryBadger (Jun 18, 2012)

*vs* 

Now here's a good match. Pitting the Original pseudo legendary against the Newest one to the batch. Now, this could've been any old pseudo legend match(pitting all 6 against eachother) but personally, I see a good foil between Dragonite and Hydreigon that REALLY enforces the concept B/W offered(Ying and Yang). Dragonite=cute, cuddly and benevolent. Hydreigon=violent, evil and malevolent. Its a perfect contrast between these 2 dragons. Now, same criteria as before
-Better design?
-Cuter prevo?
-Which one is more useful(if you used both)
-In a battle, MINUS DW abilites(cause multiscale's hax)who would win?

So what do you prefer, the original cuddly and all around nice Dragonite, or the newer, violent and all around evil Hydreigon?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 18, 2012)

Dat Hydreigon.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon doesn't even deserve to sniff Dragonite's farts.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Jun 18, 2012)

Dragonite, if only because Dragonair is one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydreigon and its family crush all categories, though Dragonite with multicale might have a bit of an edge over them.

Also seriously look at this wonderful shit.

It is as if the Pokemon gods themselves modded this out of the purest and rarest ideas.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dragonite will smile as he rapes you.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qe9O90cD80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 19, 2012)

Dragonite is a legend of a pokemon. No dragon (besides Mence for me) can ever compare to the original yellow barney looking dragon. He's also much better then Hydreigon in competitive play too .


----------



## Wicked (Jun 19, 2012)

Charizard is a dragon too. . Dragonite is so kawaii .


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2012)

Dragonite > Hydreigon? Lolwut?

I'd say Hydreigon.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 19, 2012)

Neither. Haxorus


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 19, 2012)

Neither.  Haxorus. 

Edit: /\ What the hell. We posted at the same time, saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat Dragonite.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 19, 2012)

Dragonite owns this fight


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydreigon has a higher base Speed than Dragonite, BUT it can't learn any speed boosting moves, unlike Dragonite..pretty much every dragon type has speed boosting moves except Hydreigon and its family.

SO, in a one on one, Hydreigon has the speed advantage and could probably oneshot Dragonite with Draco Meteor.

But, it Hydeigon was sent out after a speed boosted Dragonite, Dragonite should come out on top. 

What else? Dragonite is technically more useful since it can learn more HMs (though I'd never make it an HM slave...)

Ultimately, I like Dragonite's design better.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 21, 2012)

How the hell is a derpy looking Barnie rip off designed better?

Hydreigon also has the advantage of being the only useful special sweeper out of the pseudo legendaries. Special Attacks need I mention generally have higher power and accuracy than physical.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uRUB_Z6no0E[/YOUTUBE]

Dont piss off a Dragonite......


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn. I wish I had the image of why Dragonite is so fucking awesome.

EDIT: Found it

[sp][/sp]


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 21, 2012)

Bioness said:


> How the hell is a derpy looking Barnie rip off designed better?
> 
> Hydreigon also has the advantage of being the only useful special sweeper out of the pseudo legendaries. Special Attacks need I mention generally have higher power and accuracy than physical.



Nostalgia man. Can't beat it, even if the new pokemon look cooler.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2012)

But they don't look cooler. I don't understand what you're getting at.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2012)

New pokemon definitely have cooler design. Hydreigon, Scrafty, Cofagrigus, Haxorus, Chandelure, Carracosta etc...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2012)

They both looks stupid, but Hydeigon looks stupider.

Fucking heads for hands? What?


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 21, 2012)

Hydreigon looks awesome, the closest this game will likely get to a hydra. Those things it calls legs are creepy, though. 

Hydreigon may win the fight, but Dragonite still has my heart. I'm not even sure what it is that I love about that dragon.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 21, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> But they don't look cooler. I don't understand what you're getting at.



Some of the new Pokemon look better or more unique than their older counterparts, like these, IMO:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 >

>

>

>



And yes, Hydreigon is an awesome Pokemon just for the fact that it's the closest thing we get to a hydra, and a Pokemon version of King Ghidorah. Personally, I find the heads for hands thing more unique than having all three heads on the shoulders. It's that kind of difference in design that makes it awesome.

EDIT: Okay I should rephrase: Maybe not COOLER than other Pokemon, but on their own they are cool, or just as cool


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> But they don't look cooler. I don't understand what you're getting at.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2012)

While I like Dratini and Dragonair's designs, I'm not a fan of Dragonite's. Conversely, I like Hydreigon's design but not Deino and Zweilous's.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2012)

Dragonite forever.

I have generally been a fan of Gen I because they tend to be cuter, and cute is a huge factor for pokemon, at least for me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2012)

Dragonite, because of it's versatility in battle and cuteness factor


----------



## Bioness (Jun 26, 2012)

The thing I don't like is how Dragonite doesn't even remember Dratini and Dragonair.

Would it have hurt them to make him blue and not as fat?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 26, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> SO, in a one on one, Hydreigon has the speed advantage and could probably oneshot Dragonite with Draco Meteor.



Nothing one shots 'Nite through multiscale, save for pokes with mold breaker (namely Haxorus), stab blizzards, or crits from high damage moves.

Also, Hydreigon isn't really capable of sweeping anything, based on lack of boosting moves, and the fact that its hardest hitting stab drops its sp.atk. More of a hit shit and run away type of pokemon.

In game Dragonite > Hydreigon

Design wise Hydreigon > Barney


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 26, 2012)

Hydreigon. It and Flygon are my favourite non legendary Dragon types.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> How the hell is a derpy looking Barnie rip off designed better?
> 
> Hydreigon also has the advantage of being the only useful special sweeper out of the pseudo legendaries. Special Attacks need I mention generally have higher power and accuracy than physical.



You're right about Hydreigon being a great Special sweeper, but personally I love me some dragon danced Outrage.




bbq sauce said:


> Nothing one shots 'Nite through multiscale, save for pokes with mold breaker (namely Haxorus), stab blizzards, or crits from high damage moves.
> 
> Also, Hydreigon isn't really capable of sweeping anything, based on lack of boosting moves, and the fact that its hardest hitting stab drops its sp.atk. More of a hit shit and run away type of pokemon.
> 
> ...




Ah, didn't know that. I'm actually kinda new to the 5th Gen pokemon, I've only gotten past the second gym leader in White. (Though I've spoiled myself quite a bit on the pokemon)


ALSO. Barney lookalike? FUCK DAT. Dragonite in Gen. 1 looks badass. Too bad they didn't transition that into the later Gens.


EDIT: 151st post! Mewing it up in this bitch 8)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 28, 2012)

This shouldn't even be up for debate

Dragonite Solos


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> You're right about Hydreigon being a great Special sweeper, but personally I love me some dragon danced Outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Original art.


Yup still looks like Barney.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 28, 2012)

If Barney had the _"I'm gonna fist-fuck your anus"_ look that Dragonite's sporting in that sprite, I might have watched his show.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The thing I don't like is how Dragonite doesn't even remember Dratini and Dragonair.
> 
> Would it have hurt them to make him blue and not as fat?


Or at the very least have a blue shiny instead of being green.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 29, 2012)

Dragonite shit on logic. Thats why he is awesome


----------



## josh101 (Jul 23, 2012)

I only ever played up to Gen 3 so Dragonite all the way. All these new pokemon look retarded.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 23, 2012)

Dragonite!

if Charizard is the Kyo, Dragonite is the Benimaru

and yeah im a gen 1 Half-Hipster Thx to the Anime back in the 90's


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

I like both


----------



## Ari (Jul 24, 2012)

dragonite smashes hydreigon's face in with brick break


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 24, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I only ever played up to Gen 3 so Dragonite all the way. All these new pokemon look retarded.



I disagree. New Pokemon are boss.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 26, 2012)

Why did it look like it was constipated the entire episode?


----------



## Samehada (Aug 13, 2012)

Hydreigon has the better design I must say.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2012)

Hydreigon gets Outrage to the face. Or Superpower. 

#multiscale


----------



## Kiss (Sep 28, 2012)

Dragonite.  It's one of my favorites. I raised a dratini once to a dragonite and I could always count on it.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 28, 2012)

I might have liked Hydreigon more if it didn't look like its lower body was missing. I just can't get it out of my head how silly it'd look 'standing' on the ground


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 2, 2012)

*-Better design:* Hydreigon
*-Cuter prevo:* Hydreigon
*-Which one is more useful(if you used both): * I've only used Hydreigon, so I'll go with it.
*-In a battle, MINUS DW abilites(cause multiscale's hax)who would win:* Dragonite


----------



## firefangz (Nov 4, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qe9O90cD80[/YOUTUBE]



I was waiting for someone to post this gem


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 4, 2012)

Hydreigon. Dragonite's too adorable to be taken seriously. Plus it can special blitz him :l


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 6, 2012)

omg that new pokemon looks afwul​


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2012)

Hydreigon is the symbol of power in Gen 5!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not a big Hydreigon fan, but when it comes to dragons any pokemon looks better than orange Barney.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 11, 2012)

Roads Untraveled said:


> omg that new pokemon looks afwul​



Wat? On what planet is a 3-headed demon hydra "awful"


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 12, 2012)

Hydreigon's lack of feet continually fucks with me.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 25, 2012)

Hydreigon:


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2012)

Dragonite; because he's a fucking mailman.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 30, 2012)

Dragonite, even though Hydreigon's design is a lot cooler.
Hydreigon can't even learn the useful moves for its stat pool, aka dark pulse and dragon pulse. Not without weird egg moves stuff.
Dragonite may not be as fast, but at least he's got the right moves for his stats.


----------



## JohnDarkhead (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragonite...the dragon lord will always be stronger than his servants...


----------



## Kirath (Dec 31, 2012)

mhasemore said:


> Dragonite, even though Hydreigon's design is a lot cooler.
> Hydreigon can't even learn the useful moves for its stat pool, aka dark pulse and dragon pulse. Not without weird egg moves stuff.
> Dragonite may not be as fast, but at least he's got the right moves for his stats.



Hydreigon can learn Dark Pulse and Dragon pulse by tutoring.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 31, 2012)

Dragonite will always be better to me.


----------

